# Do Oto cats ever like spinach?



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I know they like zucchini, I'm going to get some and some algae-eater pellets.. but I always have fresh spinach available. Last night I boiled a few leaves just long enough to wilt them a little, and put them in the tank (looked like a new plant bc trying to float, attached to a lil bogwood). The Emperor tetra & the barbs started nibbling right away, but whenever the Oto landed on it he took off immediately. Has anyone had success feeding them spinach, & if so how did you prepare it?

(Man 2 Otos cleaned up the whole tank of algae in 1 day!)


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I washed the leaves in dechlorinated water and clipped them in the tank fresh and after a couple of days the otos would attack them. They are Brown Algae eaters moreso than the Green Algae and as such like the food to get to the point where they want it before they will eat it. It can get kind of ratty before they deign to try it but they will eat it if there is any left from the other fish by then. My betta even has a small nosh once in a while although he will eat anything in small enough bites, even pineapple or apple or strawberry. He really loves his defrosted frozen peas, not cooked just defrosted and peeled and chopped into a small chunk the size of half his eye.

But the otos are little dickens and will eat when you are not looking. Probably they are eating the spinach but just grabbing a nosh and moving on. But I had better luck with it fresh and not cooked. It will wilt in the tank on its own but they seemed to like it better that way. But give it a day or two. They do love to play with their food. 

LOL I do love the little guys. They are fascinating too bad they are so nocturnal.

Rose


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

ok, cool! This is good to know.


----------

